# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Swat team sets wrong house on fire kills innocent man

## Guest

I'll do you one better @TheTemporaryBG

http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/m...house-on-fire/

GREENFIELD, CA  An innocent man was was killed in his own home by a  fire caused by an aggressive SWAT team, and while never publicly  admitting guilt, the sheriffs department has finally made a monetary  settlement with the family of the deceased.  Two years later, justice  has never been reached for the killers of Roger Serrato, who received no  punishment for their role in the negligent homicide of an man unrelated  to the crime they were investigating, and were in fact verbally  commended by county officials.

On January 5, 2011, the Monterey County Sheriffs SWAT team descended  on the property of Rogelio Roger Serrato, a 31-year-old father of  four.  They drove an armored Lenco Bearcat into his yard and deployed a  team of paramilitary enforcers around the property with the intent to  extract Serrato, or kill him if necessary.

----------

St James (08-26-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

The police are here to help

----------


## Aldo Raine

Cocksuckers.

----------

The XL (08-26-2013)

----------


## The XL

Unforgivable.

----------


## Guest

All for the greater good!

----------


## Coolwalker

Officer Friendly retired...and it shows.

----------


## St James

all of this reminds me of "V" for Vendetta. If you haven't seen it, it's a good prophecy of its time

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Since when did it become standard operating procedure to burn suspects in their own homes, anyway?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Since when did it become standard operating procedure to burn suspects in their own homes, anyway?


He could have been a terrorist.

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (08-26-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Time to fight back.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Time to fight back.



Now you're talking, devil pup.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-26-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

Did they burn his dog too?  That is unforgivable.  

Was this drug trade related?

----------


## Belazure

Accidents happen - whoever got the address wrong should likely be fired for incompetence.

Bottom line is this story is just propaganda, cut/pasted from a conspiracy theorist site - and doesn't give any actual statistics to illustrate that incompetence is any more accepted or commonplace in law enforcement industries than in any other profession  - this any every story like this doesn't serve any purpose other than to spread propaganda.

It's not really any different than the Stormfronters spending all day dredging up every story the can find of non-whites committing some crime, in order to portray non-whites as inherently savage. In fact Stormfront's more mentally stimulationg than most of these lame-ass 'hate da cops thread' - this fell out of style back in the 90s when NWA released that "F the police" song.




> Time to fight back.


With what - your video game controller?

I think we need to organize a paramilitary group to hunt down and assassinate libertarians - I mean look what that evil libertarian Tim McVeigh did - if that's what libertarians are capable off, we have to just take them out before they start setting off more bombs in daycare centers.

----------


## Perianne

> Now you're talking, devil pup.


Where is Aldo Raine?  I miss him.

----------


## The XL

> Accidents happen - whoever got the address wrong should likely be fired for incompetence.
> 
> Bottom line is this story is just propaganda, cut/pasted from a conspiracy theorist site - and doesn't give any actual statistics to illustrate that incompetence is any more accepted or commonplace in law enforcement industries than in any other profession  - this any every story like this doesn't serve any purpose other than to spread propaganda.
> 
> It's not really any different than the Stormfronters spending all day dredging up every story the can find of non-whites committing some crime, in order to portray non-whites as inherently savage. In fact Stormfront's more mentally stimulationg than most of these lame-ass 'hate da cops thread' - this fell out of style back in the 90s when NWA released that "F the police" song.
> 
> 
> With what - your video game controller?
> 
> I think we need to organize a paramilitary group to hunt down and assassinate libertarians - I mean look what that evil libertarian Tim McVeigh did - if that's what libertarians are capable off, we have to just take them out before they start setting off more bombs in daycare centers.


Someone gets lit on fucking fire and the appropriate action is merely firing him?  What a joke.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Someone gets lit on fucking fire and the appropriate action is merely firing him?  What a joke.


Sure because you're not as important as they are.

----------


## The XL

> Sure because you're not as important as they are.


So it would seem, in his mind anyway.  He's a good, subservient, little statist.

----------


## Belazure

> Someone gets lit on fucking fire and the appropriate action is merely firing him?  What a joke.


It doesn't matter if he got 'lit on fire' if there wasn't negligence involved - haven't read the story in full but it sounds like a flash grenade was probably thrown into the house and caused a fire - but if no actual intent of negligence or malice was found, then it's just an unfortunate accident - and the 'hate da copz' crowd's not gonna care about the facts if they don't suit their conspiracy agenda

That's basically the same mentality behind the "Treyvon lynch mob" - the actual circumstances leading up to the death didn't matter - they just saw an image of a dead 'innocent black boy' and started calling for blood

----------


## Belazure

> So it would seem, in his mind anyway.  He's a good, subservient, little statist.


Libertarians don't have any realistic solutions to anything. Their solution is rant about how "cops are bad!" and "inalienable rights" etc

----------


## St James

yer not from this planet, are you?

----------


## St James

child, here's a whole list of atrocities
http://www.bing.com/search?q=CA+swat...lt&FORM=IE10TR

seems like more than just one anecdotal incident  ahhhhhhhhhhh  the ignorant.................... you a cop?

----------


## Belazure

> child, here's a whole list of atrocities
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=CA+swat...lt&FORM=IE10TR
> 
> seems like more than just one anecdotal incident  ahhhhhhhhhhh  the ignorant.................... you a cop?


Nah and I wouldn't want to be cop, sounds like a sh-tty job - I've been in sales and hated dealing with unruly customers so I'd definitely not want to deal with ghetto bimbos like the woman in the video.

Not even a fan of cops, I think that being a cop requires a lot of intelligence - I'm just pointing out that there's some kind of agenda behind this 'bash the cops' trend - I think it's just a lame attempt at fearmongering, which is something that a lot of libertarians love to do. Most of the videos I've seen aren't even that outrageous - it's stuff that you'd see in the National Inquirer.

Cops in plenty of other countries such as Mexico, Russia, etc are 100X more corrupt than ours, so none of this convinces me that they're somehow heading toward a 'police state' - bet they got way with more corruption 100 years ago than they do now.

----------


## St James

> Nah and I wouldn't want to be cop, sounds like a sh-tty job - I've been in sales and hated dealing with unruly customers so I'd definitely not want to deal with ghetto bimbos like the woman in the video.
> 
> Not even a fan of cops, I think that being a cop requires a lot of intelligence - I'm just pointing out that there's some kind of agenda behind this 'bash the cops' trend - I think it's just a lame attempt at fearmongering, which is something that a lot of libertarians love to do. Most of the videos I've seen aren't even that outrageous - it's stuff that you'd see in the National Inquirer.


then, since you claim to have some intelligence, go on line and check it out for yourself.  otherwise all you're doing is basing without knowledge. I am no libertarian, not even by the longest slide rule. 
All I've seen you do is attack as if you were a member of Stormfront here just to flamebait all the other posters. Your opinion is not only flawed, but it is childish as well. 
But let me get this right, there is no militarization of the police, they are not guilty of murder, they do not hide behind the law, and we have the same rights as they do...........that about cover you?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Nah and I wouldn't want to be cop, sounds like a sh-tty job - I've been in sales and hated dealing with unruly customers so I'd definitely not want to deal with ghetto bimbos like the woman in the video.
> 
> Not even a fan of cops, I think that being a cop requires a lot of intelligence - I'm just pointing out that there's some kind of agenda behind this 'bash the cops' trend - I think it's just a lame attempt at fearmongering, which is something that a lot of libertarians love to do. Most of the videos I've seen aren't even that outrageous - it's stuff that you'd see in the National Inquirer.
> 
> Cops in plenty of other countries such as Mexico, Russia, etc are 100X more corrupt than ours, so none of this convinces me that they're somehow heading toward a 'police state' - bet they got way with more corruption 100 years ago than they do now.


Then don't be a cop.  It's volunteer like the military.  If someone in my squad complained because people were firing at us, I'd probably have to kick the shit out of him myself for being such a pussy.

----------


## St James

The military shows much more restraint when maintaining operations than today's police in America. Unless they are actively taking fire from a building, they aren't charging in, tossing hand grenades, and gunning everybody down. If they do, they are brought under such a microscope, one would think they are being scrutinized by  the IRS. Boots on the ground face so much more than police here.  I know, been there, done that.

----------

